# I'm guessing



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

That the Egyptian national team won... the horns are blaring, the drums are beating and the fireworks are going off

Well done the Pharaohs

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

*Not too bad here*



MaidenScotland said:


> That the Egyptian national team won... the horns are blaring, the drums are beating and the fireworks are going off
> 
> Well done the Pharaohs
> 
> Maiden


I'm now in a hotel in Heliopolis and the bar went crazy, but its reasonably quiet now:clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> I'm now in a hotel in Heliopolis and the bar went crazy, but its reasonably quiet now:clap2::clap2:


Lucky you,lol I bet I dont get much sleep this evening

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is five hours after the final whistle and the noise is horrendous, horns, drums, fireworks still going off.... Now if the government would put a tax on using car horns... that would shut the blasted things up

Maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> It is five hours after the final whistle and the noise is horrendous, horns, drums, fireworks still going off.... Now if the government would put a tax on using car horns... that would shut the blasted things up
> 
> Maiden



We used to have a separate air horn for times like this, ....happy days


----------

